# tire pressure



## reloader-51 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi all, New to firums and just purchased a MF 1030. Could someone tell me the recommended tire pressures for the AG tires? Back tires are 11.2-24 and front tires are 7-14. It does have a front loader and I will be pulling a 5" bushhog behind it. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Inflating Ag tires is pretty much dependent on the overall weight of the load on your tractor.
for 11.2-24 with a tractor weighing in at 1320 lbs., the inflation should be around 12 psi.That would probably be the weight of your tractor with no FEL. With a FEL and say a 600 pound bale, you'd be looking at around 22-24 psi.
Check out the firestone tire inflation chart, that should help you out.


----------

